# An so etwas darf ich Arbeiten....



## Hein666 (8 Aug. 2010)

....an einer von vielen Luxusyachten für Leute mit etwas größerem Taschengeld.
Der laufende Meter Luxusyacht kostet ca. 2 Millionen € und diese hat knappe 70 Meter!
Unsere Firma stellt die GFK* Teile her und Montiert sie an Bord.
Im Falle dieser Yacht ist es die Reling, also vieles davon was ihr in
Weiß seht.
Ich stelle die Formen dafür her.

*= Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff, kurz GFK (engl. GRP - glass-fibre reinforced plastic), ist ein Faser-Kunststoff-Verbund aus einem Kunststoff (z. B. dem duroplastischen, ungesättigten Polyesterharz (UP), Epoxidharz oder Polyamid) und Glasfasern.




 

 

 



Eventuell sieht man die Yacht ja mal auf Paparazifotos, wenn sich irgendwelche Promis an Bord vergnügen......


----------



## redfive (8 Aug. 2010)

Nettes kleines Bötchen, kriegst Du da auch Rabatt?


----------



## Hein666 (8 Aug. 2010)

redfive schrieb:


> Nettes kleines Bötchen, kriegst Du da auch Rabatt?



Schön wäre es ja, aber ich darf nur daran Arbeiten!


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2010)

Danke für die interessanten Bilder!


----------



## Katzun (9 Aug. 2010)

da isse ja, mein bestelltes baby 

hoffe du hast gute arbeit geleistet nicht das sich frau aguilera noch einen splitter beim sonnen in ihren po zieht


----------



## Crash (10 Aug. 2010)

:thx: für die kleine Einsicht in deinen Job :thumbup:


----------



## steveo10 (12 Aug. 2010)

ist das zufällig die lürssen werft in bremen?


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2010)

sowas liegt bei mir am Steg


----------



## Xtinalover (15 Aug. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> da isse ja, mein bestelltes baby
> 
> hoffe du hast gute arbeit geleistet nicht das sich frau aguilera noch einen splitter beim sonnen in ihren po zieht



wer hat gesagt, dass du mit ihr in urlaub darfst? also meine erlaubnis kriegst du nicht.


----------



## Hein666 (15 Aug. 2010)

steveo10 schrieb:


> ist das zufällig die lürssen werft in bremen?



Nö, auch nicht Lürsen Rendsburg, aber in Rendsburg isses!


----------



## syd67 (16 Aug. 2010)

sehr interessant! hast du mal ueberlegt im ausland nach einem job zu suchen?
als ich sage mal formbauer und gerade als deutscher fachmann haettest du hier unten gut zu tun! wenn ich mich nur in hafen von sydney umschaue da liegen dickere poette!
und sydney ist nur einer von vielen haefen auf unserer kleinen insel,die nur etwas groesser ist als ganz europa


----------



## AWEntertaiment (7 Okt. 2012)

Klingt nach nem verddammt interessanten job!


----------



## Hakkespacken (7 Okt. 2012)

klingt echt interressant


----------



## Bugatti1981 (14 Nov. 2012)

"etwasneidischdreinschau"


----------



## tollman88 (24 Dez. 2012)

Geiler Job, auf einem Boot würde ich auch gerne als Anlagenmechaniker arbeiten.


----------



## UTux (24 Dez. 2012)

Hein666 schrieb:


> An so etwas darf ich Arbeiten....



Ähh.. Mein Beileid?!


----------



## hansil1985 (30 Dez. 2012)

geile sache!


----------



## bjlange (3 Feb. 2013)

cooler job


----------



## Hein666 (26 März 2013)

Das mit dem Job hat sich mitlerweile erledigt, Firma Pleite, ich repariere jetzt Endoskope.


----------



## kalumet72 (27 März 2013)

oh schade!
wobei, die Luxusbranche (du warst ja zumindest indirekt involviert) ist doch eigentlich krisensicher...


----------



## misterx73 (10 Apr. 2013)

Schaut cool aus


----------



## whomass (13 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder. Endlich sehe ich mal, was meine Bestellung macht.


----------



## syd67 (13 Apr. 2013)

wenn dir das spass gemacht hat ueberleg mal ueber down under nach!


----------



## Cypha (12 Mai 2013)

Hein666 schrieb:


> ....an einer von vielen Luxusyachten für Leute mit etwas größerem Taschengeld.
> Der laufende Meter Luxusyacht kostet ca. 2 Millionen € und diese hat knappe 70 Meter!
> Unsere Firma stellt die GFK* Teile her und Montiert sie an Bord.
> Im Falle dieser Yacht ist es die Reling, also vieles davon was ihr in
> ...



Prächtiges Teil, aber der Preis ist ja mal der Hammer :angry:, naja darum muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, auch ein Meter wäre noch etwas zu teuer .


----------



## hesse251 (15 Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß beim arbeiten


----------

